# A question for the more experienced



## wincefish (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi,
I've been finishing for almost two years, I run a banjo and flat boxes but do everything else by hand.
For those who've been doing this for longer I'd love to know, what do you wish you had known when you started?
Additionally, what general advice would you give someone getting into finishing?


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

wincefish said:


> Hi,
> I've been finishing for almost two years, I run a banjo and flat boxes but do everything else by hand.
> For those who've been doing this for longer I'd love to know, what do you wish you had known when you started?
> Additionally, what general advice would you give someone getting into finishing?


Welcome wincefish.
Go back to school and get a degree in something that makes a lot of money with little physical effort.:jester:
I believe I've saved more time using angle tools over hand coating angles doing new residential dwellings. It saves more time than flat boxing in my opinion. 
Good luck in the trade, I hope you do well.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Oh yea,,, buy a power sander and _learn how to use it._


----------



## brendon (Feb 8, 2013)

Compound tube, corner roller and handle, internal mud head, 2 glazers and handle. I run with the tapepro tube and glazing handle, the rest is all columbia. In my opinion this is the best bang for your buck that you can get.


----------



## j&t drywall (Aug 13, 2014)

I purchased a tube and direct flusher about a year ago n and don't use it enough to be that great with it. I can get the angles looking nice but when I pull the ends and meet in the middle I always get a bad fish tale, is that something I'll learn to fix with practice,or is because the direct flusher aren't as good as a regular glacier.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

You've been at It for two years now ? And you still want to go on? 


My hat's off to you!!! You poor Bastard!! :whistling2:


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

Keep getting better tools. Set aside an idiotic amount of money for new tools. You need a lot more than basic things if you want to keep being competitive. Get health insurance, your going to get hurt one day and your gonna get ****ed if it's bad. Buy big fat ass extension cords so an inspector doesn't just cut cords into pieces. If your on your own you're going to need to learn how to budget at least a bit. Always write down or keep a backed up copy of what days you worked who worked and how much you paid somewhere. So many little things but most of it is get good at this job, make a good reputation for yourself. Sometimes putting in a little bit of effort goes a long way. Get a nice phone and a nice micro sd card that holds a lot of videos. Take a video of every completed site so you can talk to new contractors or clients and show them you do a nice job. Your going to need to learn how to talk the talk. So many small things be nice to the guys who give you jobs. Try and be friendly talk to them do a good job and they'll give you more and more.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Shelwyn said:


> Keep getting better tools. Set aside an idiotic amount of money for new tools. You need a lot more than basic things if you want to keep being competitive. Get health insurance, your going to get hurt one day and your gonna get ****ed if it's bad. Buy big fat ass extension cords so an inspector doesn't just cut cords into pieces. If your on your own you're going to need to learn how to budget at least a bit. Always write down or keep a backed up copy of what days you worked who worked and how much you paid somewhere. So many little things but most of it is get good at this job, make a good reputation for yourself. Sometimes putting in a little bit of effort goes a long way. Get a nice phone and a nice micro sd card that holds a lot of videos. Take a video of every completed site so you can talk to new contractors or clients and show them you do a nice job. Your going to need to learn how to talk the talk. So many small things be nice to the guys who give you jobs. Try and be friendly talk to them do a good job and they'll give you more and more.


carefull what you say they are also trying to figure if your their pal, at least if you feed their pocketbook, be awake when dealing with Italians,









I dont do any work for them, if he is a supplier of any drywall product steer clear.....:yes:


----------

